# Using partners eggs



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

I know this has been discussed before but I can't find the thread, can anyone out there tell me if they have done this, how many attempts it took to get PG (and how many to get PG with your own if you have done this too) and what costs were involved!?

We are at LWC London! And think this maybe quite costly (it us only a possible at the mo) but are wondering if it varies in cost much between clinics? We don't really want to move clinics, but ...Mmmm? 

CLP


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

DP carried my eggs and we were lucky and got PG first time with some to freeze. We also had treatment at London it is quite costly but you do have the option of eggsharing with another recipent if this is possible for you to do in which case you get one treatment free as we had to pay twice for everything as we didnt egg share with another receipent.

Steph x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Steph, so you paid for an IVF cycle for each you and DP for her to carry your eggs? I kinda guessed that would be the case! 

CLP


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes we had to pay for 2 consultations and 2 ivfs and both needed bloods but got gp to do most of them.we were unable to egg share but if it would have been possible i would have got my tx free.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

Just been reading your posts, Steph and I can't believe they charged you for 2 IVF cycles! Did DP have drugs aswell so that she was ready to have the embryo put back a few days after your egg collection? I never thought about it like that. It seems really unfair. I may carry one of DP's frozen embryos when we next TTC but I plan to do a natural cycle which will only cost about £700.


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

DP had to have tablets and pessaries to get lining ready but they came with the price it was costly but luckley we have 4 frozen


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks like I better start saving if I want to carry DW's eggs! 

CLP


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

CLP - do you think that carrying DW's eggs will be the icing on the cake for your family?  
If we are going to be complete with 3 LOs then I will definately carry one of DP's frosties as we see it as being the closest thing to having a child together. BUT if DP feels she wants to carry again then we will keep those frosties for her. There are so many 'what ifs' in this TTC lark!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

At the moment it is just idea as DW has decided she defiantly doesn't want to carry! And I like idea of seeing what a bio child of DW looks like! But DW isn't too bothered, she thinks its a nice idea and will do it if thats what we decide but is quite happy to use the frosties (all my eggies) if fresh cycle with her eggs would be very expensive! Will have to decide! 

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Clp re prices I looked into surrogacy with my own eggs into my then surrogate ( she's since pulled out) but the clinic Argc said it wasn't the cost of 2 ivfs as there is only one ec and et, they charged one ivf cycle an extra £1k for surrogacy( but you wouldn't need it) and then drugs, scans and bloods for surrogate all fisted separately 
Wishing you luck for no 5 or 6!!!!


----------



## K8L (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi - I'm new to the boards and have just posted on the newbies thread.  We are hoping that I will be able to carry using DP's eggs.  It seems like the perfect solution (subject to costs and success rates which we have yet to find out about in detail).  We have the necessary two consultations booked at the Harley Street LWC in May.  

Strangely (to me at least) we have found that some people (straight and gay) that we've discussed us starting a family with seem less approving of this route than more simple IVF with DS.  One of my friends thought we would be absurd to even consider it.  Almost like it was a step too far for her to accept.  I wish I understood why.  Although maybe if I did it would just make me cross!!  

Anyway, I'm keen to hear any advice/experience in relation to partner egg sharing.

Kate xx


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

We wanted to go down this path but the costs were prohibitive for us unfortunately - Now we are talking about the future I am not sure if we will look at it again as I like the idea of all of our children being genetic siblings so if Amber was to do the IVF but then I carried... that being said I feel like it should be my turn to put up with the IVF jabs etc... who knows!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi Kate, welcome to FF! I think it sounds ridiculously expensive to do this at LWC!

JJ1- Just been looking at ARGC, may possibly book a consult and discuss it with them! 

Hey Pink could you possibly give me the details of you clinic? I love Dr V maybe we could discuss this with her?? How you enjoying being mummies?? Stanley is soooo cute!  

CLP


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Clp unless Argc have changed their stance they don't treat single women or same sex- they don't have a sperm bank( but will import for couples!!) I think on the same sex front they'd be hard pressed to deny you treatment but for singles they just don't acknowledge app,ovations even when the lady called and went in on foot.
My donor & I had our treatment as a 'couple' cost wise it depends on drugs and needs but i was reckoning on £12-16k - similar to my ivy's there.

Wishing you loads of luck- just can't wait to see your 6 seated buggy!!!!


----------



## K8L (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi CLP.  Thanks for the welcome.  I think you may be right about LWC.  We've had some (albeit limited) dealings with them in the past and they made us feel very welcome.  PLus the choice was almost overwhelming so we just booked these consultations with them almost by default.  Maybe we need to do some more thinking!  Who did you go to for your twins x2?  By the way, they are gorgeous!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

We have been at LWC for 8 years, the first set of twins was from a fresh ICSI and their sisters from a FET, both treatments (plus all our other tx has always been at LWC) just now we have the little ppl to think about, that sort of money would be better spent on a family holiday or driving lessons and a car?

Especially as a FET is only around £1500 and we have plenty of embies in the freezer! We will have to do some careful consideration?! Mmmm!

Thanks for all the advice and replies ladies!

CLP


----------

